# Premium-SMS Betrug?



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

hallo Ihr,

kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, ob und wenn wie es technisch möglich ist, dass jemand über die Kennung meiner Handynummer und zu meiner Rechnung Premium-SMS übersenden kann ohne dass diese SMS direkt über mein Handy gehen.
Ich wäre um Infomationen sehr dankbar, da ich mich wirklich abgezockt fühle und jetzt für wahnsinnig hohe Rechnungen geradestehen soll, die ich gar nicht verursacht habe.
Bitte dringend um Hilfe!!!!

Gruß Gina


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2006)

Frage das mal Deinen Handy-Provider, der die Forderung in Rechnung stellt und vergleiche dessen Antwort mit Deinen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## sascha (30 März 2006)

Und vor allem schreib dann mal bitte hier, was Dein Provider zu dem Fall meint. Das wäre wichtig für die Einschätzung.


----------



## Teleton (30 März 2006)

Hast Du schon einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis?


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

hallo gina,

bei  welchem provider bist du?
hast du rechung online?

wissen will


----------



## ricoh74 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Premium-SMS [edit] !!!*

Hallo Gina,

hab das gleiche Problem wie du. Mein Handy wurde gesperrt weil ich aufeinmal ne Rechnung von fast 500 Euro habe. Es sind auf meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis vieler solcher Premium- SMS. Es sind sogar zeiten drauf, wo ich eigentlich schon längst schlafe. Wer schreibt die Nacht halb 2 SMS?
Musste auch schon einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Aber der Provider ( D2 bei Mobilcom ) streiten alles ab. Diese Nachrichten sind über meiner Nummer registriert und da sind sie auch von mir verschickt worden, so lautet ihre Antwort. Wo diese fünfstellige Nummer ( 84868 ) hingehört, weiß ich jetzt aber. Sie wird von Carmunity. com vertrieben und sitzt in Bremen. 
Naja, mal sehn wie es weiter geht und der Anwalt vorwärts kommt.

ricoh74




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Ihr,
> 
> kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, ob und wenn wie es technisch möglich ist, dass jemand über die Kennung meiner Handynummer und zu meiner Rechnung Premium-SMS übersenden kann ohne dass diese SMS direkt über mein Handy gehen.
> Ich wäre um Infomationen sehr dankbar, da ich mich wirklich abgezockt fühle und jetzt für wahnsinnig hohe Rechnungen geradestehen soll, die ich gar nicht verursacht habe.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: Premium-SMS*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, ob und wenn wie es technisch möglich ist, dass jemand über die Kennung meiner Handynummer und zu meiner Rechnung Premium-SMS übersenden kann ohne dass diese SMS direkt über mein Handy gehen.



Ich weiss nicht, ob es das gleiche Problem betrifft, aber mir ist eine Pressemitteilung von sipsnip aufgefallen.

Auszug aus der Meldung vom 04.12.2005

"sipsnip.de unterstützt Mobilfunkanbieter bei Schließung von Sicherheitslücke

Der Hamburger Telefonanbieter Bellshare unterstützt die Mobilfunkanbieter bei der Schließung einer Sicherheitslücke, welche der Spiegel bei Recherchen aufgedeckt hatte. Danach konnten Mobilfunk-Mailboxen unter bestimmten Umständen von Dritten abgehört werden. Zum Teil war es auf diese Weise sogar möglich, auf fremde Kosten zu telefonieren." [...]

http://www.sipsnip.com/de/press.php


----------



## Quawalin (22 April 2006)

*AW: Premium-SMS*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem Ich hab eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt gemacht und mein Handy- Provider hat eingesehen dass ich diese SMS nicht versendet habe. Ich mußte die Rechnungen nicht bezahlen. Aber ich mußte mich mit Anwälten rumstreiten vor Gericht gehen mit meinen Handy Provider diskutieren. Also jede Menge Zeitaufwand und Nerven hat es mich schon gekostet. Bei mir ging es um 780 Euro. Also jede Menge Geld, Es ist möglich sich dagegen zu wehren. Ich schlage vor, dass man, wenn man es wirklich nicht getan hat, sich dagegen wehrt.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2008)

*AW: Premium-SMS Betrug?*

Hallo zusammen. Auch ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der Firma Mobiteam. Sie schickten mir eimal ein SMS wo wie normal jedes andere aufmachte. Nur irgend ein Knopfdruck genügte und schon bekam ich jeden Tag ein SMS das mich je Fr. 5.- kostete. Ja da hat unser Gesetztgeber ein riesen Problem, oder stecken die alle unter einem Hut?
[......]
_Bei allem verständlichen Ärger, aber solche "Aufrufe" können wir nicht dulden. MOD/BR_


----------

